# Community > Questions, Comments, Suggestions, Testing. >  Are we to popular ?

## veitnamcam

Over the last week or so cruising the forum has been veeeerrrrrrry slow(for me at least)
I generally click whats new select thread then first unread and bringing up page often is taking over a couple of minutes and timing out.
Bottom of page is saying waiting on NZHS
Been threw comp and deleted all sorts of shit,defraged .Connection seems to be same as always at 100 somethings per sec.

So is it some thing wrong here( my PC) or is the forum just to busy at certain times. ?

----------


## Josh

I'd say it's your connection. Download MalwareBytes and run that. Often malware slows down your connection. Another thing to check is that you haven't used all of your broadband data and have been reduced to dialup speeds. Run SpeedTest and tell us what upload/download speed it returns  :Have A Nice Day:  

The forum is running very good software on very good servers. We aren't anywhere near capacity yet!

----------


## el borracho

> Over the last week or so cruising the forum has been veeeerrrrrrry slow(for me at least)
> I generally click whats new select thread then first unread and bringing up page often is taking over a couple of minutes and timing out.
> Bottom of page is saying waiting on NZHS
> Been threw comp and deleted all sorts of shit,defraged .Connection seems to be same as always at 100 somethings per sec.
> 
> So is it some thing wrong here( my PC) or is the forum just to busy at certain times. ?


I was thinking the same thing -its been a little slow to get to a thread sometimes for me

----------


## crzyman

my download speed was .26 and upload was .14, that seemed slow on the big dial

----------


## Josh

> my download speed was .26 and upload was .14, that seemed slow on the big dial


 :Wtfsmilie: 

That's SLOWER than dialup!  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Did the first thing, It fixed 100 errors for free of 40,000 or something :Grin: 
Did the second one it was 2.34 Mbps down and 0.52 up

----------


## crzyman

I did the malware and my computer is clean

----------


## Josh

> Did the first thing, It fixed 100 errors for free of 40,000 or something
> Did the second one it was 2.34 Mbps down and 0.52 up


Hmm, it's free, it should have fixed them all, unless you downloaded the wrong thing.

What was the file that you downloaded called?

----------


## Josh

> I did the malware and my computer is clean


Yeah, malware won't slow it down that much. I'm surprised it's still functioning haha.

That was definitely .26 and not 26, right?

----------


## crzyman

.25 and .14 when I did it that time.  How much is 3500mb in gig? 3.5g?

----------


## Josh

> .25 and .14 when I did it that time.  How much is 3500mb in gig? 3.5g?


That's ridiculously slow. Dialup is .64. Gotta be something wrong with it.

And yup, 3500mb is 3.5gb.

----------


## crzyman

that may be why, we are on a 1g plan and used an extra 3570mb.

----------


## Josh

> that may be why, we are on a 1g plan and used an extra 3570mb.


You'll be paying loads for the extra data. 1gb is hardly any. Used to be ok, but many websites these days are designed with loads of images and stuff and they use quite a bit of data over 30 days. I downloaded 8gb in two hours last night  :Thumbsup: 

Who are you with for your broadband?

----------


## crzyman

telstraclear,

24 bucks for 1g and an extra 12 bucks for the extra mb's, I bet its capped once going over the 1g

----------


## veitnamcam

Downloaded speed test thing an run it,rechecked speed now 3.24 down 0.56 up and a tune up utility's Icon on desk

----------


## crzyman

conected through my vodafone and it went up to .38 down and .14 up..... man I need to look into this

----------


## veitnamcam

Seams to be better now after downloading those things :Thumbsup: 
Still a slow p o s (my pc) but back to what it normally is Cheers :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

I;ve been using it all  over the world in the last few months on all sorts of connections, Broadband, 3G, Sat..
Singapore, SE Asia, EA WA, West coast US...Is the best performing site I look at.

If you;re with Telstra, thats you #1 prob there.... :p

----------


## DAF

+1 Telstraclear is terrible, I am with them and I have all sorts of speed connectivity problems at different times  :Sad: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## leathel

I am also with Telstraclear and Yesterday the forum was dead slow but all good today.

12.1 Mbps Down and .8 up

----------


## Josh

Just realised I had a massive brain fart. Dialup is .056. The speed that most broadband providers slow you to is .064.

.26 is about four times faster than dialup. If you pay for the extra data, they probably don't slow you down at all though, so it should be running must faster than that.

----------


## el borracho

Im with Woosh -constant interuptions to my internet -fast then slow -ask for a credit for pissing you around and they give you the day back if your lucky $2 - changing to Orcon $75 telphone and 30gig of filth

----------


## killwell

12.71 download speed,0.97 upload speed  :Wtfsmilie:  dont really know if thats good or bad :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Josh

That's pretty standard. Upload isn't so important unless you're doing a lot of two way shit like skyping in high definition, or gaming.

I get 16.40 / 0.98 with Slingshot.

My workmate's partner just got new internet in Aussie. 48.50 down, 56.40 up.  :XD:

----------


## Proudkiwi

> That's pretty standard. Upload isn't so important unless you're doing a lot of two way shit like skyping in high definition, or gaming.
> 
> I get 16.40 / 0.98 with Slingshot.
> 
> My workmate's partner just got new internet in Aussie. 48.50 down, 56.40 up.


Is she a virtual based graphic designer or something? I cant think why anyone would be on a plan where your up speed was faster than your down??  Still awesome though!

........Then I remember we live in NZ where we still live in the dark ages when it comes to internet speed/capacity and ridiculous cell charges. Worth it though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Josh

*He. Workmate is a female  :Psmiley: 

Should have said, he got it at work. His work does Defence contracts, so I'm guessing it's a government wide thing. Probably just as fast as the line will handle, and their lines handle a looooot.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Ahhhh, my bad  :Have A Nice Day: 

A while ago a mate worked at Telecom and the building piggy backed the main pipe for the country. It was completely unrestricted speed and capacity wise. They were downloading gig and gigs and gigs of movies in minutes every day. Feature length movies were being dumped onto portable hard drives in minutes if not seconds. The collection of porn was truely astounding!!!! Didnt last long though  :Sad:

----------


## crzyman

I'm feeling somewhat under gunned

----------


## veitnamcam

Bought the ARO 2012. what a difference! its like a brand new one again :Thumbsup:  
Yea im telstra clear, they dont seem to slow me down but Im a computer knob end remember

----------


## crzyman

Sort it now, the misses was on there slowest broadband on the earth, it is ment to be 3 or 4 times faster than dialup which is what it was.  Shifted onto a 40g full speed plan and it will run as fast as the phone line will allow, people in the area and running between 5 and 7 mps

----------


## crzyman

we are running 6.45 down and .63 up now

----------


## leathel

> we are running 6.45 down and .63 up now




A tad faster than before.... That is what mine used to be before they upgraded our local phone lines  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Mine (just did it again) 3.45 down .46 up yet when I click on the little pc icon bottom right screen it says connected speed 100 Mbps
Whats up with that? School me now LOL

----------


## DAF

I find the speed varies depending which server you choose,
For example I am in Wellington and when I connect to a welly server it's super slow, if I connect to Auckland or Sydney its super fast any one else find the same


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Shit thats over my head, read the bit under my user name :Grin:  How do I know what server I am using and how do I change it ?

----------


## Josh

> Mine (just did it again) 3.45 down .46 up yet when I click on the little pc icon bottom right screen it says connected speed 100 Mbps
> Whats up with that? School me now LOL


The speed on the little pc icon is for your local connection (how fast you're connected to the router, and any other computers that are plugged into the router as well). 

The 3.45 is how fast your router is connecting to the internet  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

> The speed on the little pc icon is for your local connection (how fast you're connected to the router, and any other computers that are plugged into the router as well). 
> 
> The 3.45 is how fast your router is connecting to the internet


Right so I need a faster router then(actually just more often would be good :Wink:  )
How do I change router or is that not doable for a knob end?

----------


## Josh

Nah, it isn't the router at all. Routers run way faster than the internet can, even at max speed. It can only connect to the internet as fast as the ISP will let it though. It's your connection that is slow. It can be because of a combination of things. Your internet plan might be a slower one (most these days are full speed, but some of the old ones were limited to 256kbs), or it could be the connection from your house to the exchange (the physical phone line).

The best bet is to ring up your ISP (Telecom / Telstraclear etc - whoever provides your internet) and tell them that it's really slow). They can run diagnostic tests etc.

EDIT: My lingo is a bit off. It'll be an access point that you are using to connect to the net, not a router.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cheers,is sopost to be full speed all the time. will look into it.

----------


## Spanners

Just did speed test where we're staying in Toronto - 38Mb/s - and its only average net..

We get raped in NZ..

----------


## R93

Its a shame the Leafs sucked ass again this season. You could have gone to a playoff game. I lived just down the road from Toronto for 14 yrs. Doing any fishing while your there?
If you get time there are a few small lakes around Parrie sound Nth of Toronto that is/was awesome for Black bass and muskie.

----------


## Spanners

Missed the fishing for now - back into US tomorrow - hunting in Texas next week
Would like to have done some Salmon fishing but have missions on else where

----------


## slayer

I just did the TelstraClear online speed check for my line: 5.49Mbps down and 0.69Mbps up. I don't know what that means but it's slow enough that I cannot download anything video as it stops and starts every 5 seconds. An no, it's not HD porn! What is the standard broadband speed??

----------


## jakewire

Takes me 1/2 a bloody hr to download a 3 min Utube vid, it's so bad I don't even bother trying anymore.
paying for broadband , get shit.

----------


## Spanners

The speed is usable, the problem exists (and has done so for years) with Telstras domain name servers.
Use googles DNS and works alot better.

BEST thing anyone can do is get rid of Telstra..

----------


## veitnamcam

> The speed is usable, the problem exists (and has done so for years) with Telstras domain name servers.
> Use googles DNS and works alot better.
> 
> *BEST thing anyone can do is get rid of Telstra..*


Noted... think we are tied in a contract with our cells land an interweb.
Who would you recommend then when our contract comes up ?

----------


## slayer

[QUOTE=Spanners;19265]The speed is usable, the problem exists (and has done so for years) with Telstras domain name servers.
Use googles DNS and works alot better.

Please explain to non-expert what you mean....  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spanners

> Noted... think we are tied in a contract with our cells land an interweb.
> Who would you recommend then when our contract comes up ?


Vodafones pretty good - same deals, same price (give or take a few bucks)
Least you can speak to someone whos 1st language is English and is in the same country as you.
Telecoms ok as well nowadays as long as you dont need any help, then you ahve to wobble your head and become an idiot

I spent over 20 hrs (yes 20) trying to get our phone and internet connected. Complete and utter incompetence.
What got it sorted out once and for all, was a pissy message on Telstras facebook page - had the big Cheese in NZ on the phone within hrs - he sorted out at least getting it all disconnected etc so we can move on\

BTW, ring Telstra before 8am, and you  usually get a Kiwi

----------


## el borracho

I want to move away from woosh -is  Telstra worth the effort ?

----------


## Spanners

ANYONE but Telstra Brian!!

----------


## el borracho

Orcon then I think it will be -

----------


## savagehunter

> Originally posted by Josh
> 
> Routers run way faster than the internet can, even at max speed.


Hey Josh it will depend on the quality of router. The cheap standard ones can certainly slow you down on wireless compared to being plugged in on full speed but the faster ones will do a pretty good job of providing lag free gaming etc.

----------

